# Wind Adjustments



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Card cutting at 10 meters before the storm hit. Using a prototype fork by " Wingshooter". A designated TTF head for the rotating head shooter.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Woah, that new head is just insane.

Awesome shooting and catty!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Your shooting skills are so nice to watch!!!!! AWESOME!!!!
:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
:bowdown: :bowdown:
:bowdown:

My minion army bows to your awesomeness!!!!!!! Way to go!!!


----------



## LazarusLong (Dec 19, 2013)

Those forks are an awesome addition!!! Great shot :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Fantastic shooting. Those cards don't stand a chance with you.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

excellent my friend..even in the wind..Now I could go for a shooter with that flat band head...

I may have to sell all my shooters ..too get just that shooter..(of course I would have you shoot it first)

cuz you would put your magic in the shooter for me.....Ha Ha .......AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shot!! Lovely slingshot ... I like that new design. You may yet make "cutting wind" acceptable ..... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

By the way ... that beard is coming along nicely. Another 45 years or so and it should be prime!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

You can't get better then that TF. One shot one kill.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. I really do appreciated those of you who support shooting and are humble enough to recognize others efforts and what it takes to get there.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

You are a machine!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Not fair. You're not human. I noticed you're always wearing those special telescopic glasses.

Great shot, TF. Beard looks great as well.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

mr. green said:


> Not fair. You're not human. I noticed you're always wearing those special telescopic glasses.
> 
> Great shot, TF. Beard looks great as well.


Lol. I just got new glasses and now have better distance view.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Yet another fantastic shot!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Always nice to see what you make possible with a slingshot, a one shot killer shot :thumbsup:


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## LazarusLong (Dec 19, 2013)

LazarusLong said:


> Those forks are an awesome addition!!! Great shot


the incessant bowing was giving me a headache... no disrespect meant, just couldn't keep it going for eternity!!!


----------

